# white spots on skin



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

I seem to be getting a few white spots and patches on my skin, is this vitiligo? Just wondering if the Hashimotos could be causing it is all. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It could be caused by an autoimmune problem. By all means. Perhaps you need to address this to your doctor. It might be wise to run other tests for things like Lupus, Ra, Sjogren's, Scleroderma etc..

Hugs,


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Andros said:


> It could be caused by an autoimmune problem. By all means. Perhaps you need to address this to your doctor. It might be wise to run other tests for things like Lupus, Ra, Sjogren's, Scleroderma etc..
> 
> Hugs,


Hi thanks for reply, lupus, sjogrens and scleroderma were ruled out through autoimmune profile. Only thing that cropped up was positive antibodies but no disease association found. 
Antibodies tested were anti-ro, anti-sm, anti-la and anti-ds. Positive were anti-ana, no disease association found.

Ra ruled out with rheumatoid factor negative.

Anything else doctor can do?


----------

